# Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (Knocking At Heaven's Door)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop: The Movie (formerly Knocking At Heaven's Door) will be released this Friday in a limited number of cities.... and not in Sacramento. See the official website for theater listings.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

COOOOL!!!

I'm glad you convinced me to watch the show (as I made fun of it based on the name). I have truly come to love the characters, all of them flawed, yet you understand how they got that way. I even miss silly "Edward"


----------

